# Sprinkler heads in walkin coolers?



## mtlogcabin (Mar 19, 2015)

Was there ever a time frame when sprinkler coverage was not required for walk-in coolers? Maybe under the UFC or NFPA

I have been reviewing annual sprinkler reports and noticed a lot of walk-in coolers do not have coverage. The buildings where constructed under the Uniform building and fire codes. I don't want to require a correction if it was not required at the time of construction. It would have been an easy miss in those days since the FD signed off on sprinklers and the personnel back then had little training in sprinkler coverage requirements.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2015)

Only one I remember was vaults

Would have to look at an old nfpa 13, but I don't think there is an exception there.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2015)

*NFPA 101-2000 edition or NFPA 13 1999 Edition*

NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 1999 Edition requires a building, where protected by an automatic sprinkler system, to be provided with sprinklers in all areas [NFPA 13, §1-6]. Exceptions to sprinkler installation in all areas apply where specific sections of NFPA 101-2000 edition or NFPA 13 permit the omission of sprinklers or providing alternate extinguishing systems.

NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 1999 Edition requires a building, where protected by an automatic sprinkler system, to be provided with sprinklers in all areas [NFPA 13, §1-6]. Exceptions to sprinkler installation in all areas apply where specific sections of NFPA 101-2000 edition or NFPA 13 permit the omission of sprinklers or providing alternate extinguishing systems.

* remember this is OLD code Therefore,under these codes *

* alternative suppression systems approved by the Authority Having Jurisdiction can be used*


----------



## Frank (Mar 20, 2015)

Oldest NFPA 13(Actually National Board of Fire Underwriters) I have is 1953 don't see exception there


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2015)

Ice cream does not burn


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Ice cream does not burn


----------

